# White spots on areola?



## Haidee

Hi ladies,

Please help. I've noticed on Tuesday (2dpo) that I had white spots, like blackheads, only white, on the areola of my breasts. Not sure if I just always missed them, but hubby said that he hasn't seen it before either. Is this normal? Is this just one of the plenty ovulation symptoms/signs?

Today (4dpo) when I looked it was almost completely gone, the little bumps are still there though, but no white. I also have a lot of cramps, but it feels more like twinge or slight burning sensation just above the pubic bone. Al of a sudden I started getting a headache since yesterday morning, I had a sore throat this morning, not even to mention how gassy I am!!! :rofl:

Well, hope to hear from anybody soon
Haidee :hug:


----------



## teramesue

i got those same bizarre bumpy things when i was pg w/my dd, and they come back every month when af arrives. however, i don't remember how many dpo i was when they showed up.
could be a good sign, though!


----------



## moomoo

sorry to be the bearer of bad news but i get these all month and have done since growing me bbs. Could be different for you tho hun, everyone is different.


----------



## Razcox

I have bumps around OV time and always have (didn't know it was around ov time until TTC though) they don't have white bits though . . .


----------



## Ilove

They are called Montogomery Tubercles or something and show up in early preg. I got them during a chemical. However they can also pop up if your hormones fluctuate a lot for some other reason. Time will tell

Google em!

Good luck hun:hugs:


----------



## keerthy

I dont think it is a reliable sign..... as I get them everyday..... I mean they are always there. 

But who knows... it could be a sign to you. 

Good luck:hug:


----------



## nineena

i never had these until i came off the pill thought it was a miracle and that we'd got pg in1st cycle but it can be a sign of pregnancy!!! Good luck xx


----------



## Haidee

Hi Ladies

THANK YOU SO MUCH for all the info! I'm quite happy if the spots are a normal thing and nothing bad. I'm on 5dpo today and suppose it is way to early in any case to really have any type of pregnancy symptoms, seeing as implantation only happens aroung 8dpo and only then does hcg start forming/producing. 

I read a lot about woman having all sort of symptoms during 1dpo through to 8dpo. How is this possible, seeing as there is not yet any hcg? Sorry if it is a stupid question, but I'm just totally confused about this. 

:dust: and lots of :hugs: to all for a :bfp: soon!
Haidee


----------

